# How to decide on a beginner table saw



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I know there are tons of forums asking this same question, and I feel like I've read them all, and still can't come to a decision. I probably do 1 or 2 woodworking projects a year, so it won't get a ton of use. So far I haven't been limited by not having a table saw, but it sure would have made a few things a lot easier. I really don't want to spend more than $200, but I don't have a clue how to determine which one to get. 

I've been reading this forum for a long time, and I know there are a lot of woodworking geniuses on here. And I know you're going to want to tell me to save up and buy a better one. I really don't want to put more than $200 into this. 

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

By the way, these are the kinds of table saws I've been looking at:
Delta Shopmaster 10 inch Table Saw


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Are you limited on space Kevin? If not I would suggest watching craigslist for a used full size saw table. You are going to have to go through and perform all the steps for alignment anyways so it really does not matter if the saw is used or not. You can get a lot more machine this way.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a lot of space for it. I'll keep checking craigslist.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

kawisser said:


> I have a lot of space for it. I'll keep checking craigslist.


Too bad you're in IL... I still have my old one for sale and ready to drop the price for the room.
.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually just moved to Indiana. I guess I should update my profile.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

kawisser said:


> By the way, these are the kinds of table saws I've been looking at:
> Delta Shopmaster 10 inch Table Saw


:laugh: I've got one almost identical to that one. Except mine is a Harbor Freight model, and I paid about $80 around 15 years ago. I checked at the time and some of the big name saws were identical, except for color, and some just very close, and going for $300+. From what I could learn, it's quite possible they were all made by the same company - Chinese company that is. But, mine has served me well, and still serves me well, and it was all I could afford at the time. If I had the space I'd get a big used American made one tho, but the space is there for this one only. Alas.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

What brands do you think would be reliable to purchase as a used table saw? I'm not going to be able to tell if it's still good from looking at it.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

This one looks nice, but a little too much money for me: Delta # 36-430 10" contractors table saw


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Vote for the smaller saw.....*



kawisser said:


> By the way, these are the kinds of table saws I've been looking at:
> Delta Shopmaster 10 inch Table Saw


I am with you on this one, Kevin.

If you only do a couple of projects a year, this will suffice.

I had a smaller GMC saw for many years, and only upgraded after I cut the power cord.

Then I went BIG, ( well not as big as Mike....) (Not Mike in Detroit, Mike in WA.)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Besides the table being flat and the arbor spins the blade parallel to the table (both very important), then an accurate rip fence and miter gauge really help to make a "mediocre" saw very nice to run. Indianapolis CL tends to turn up some good bargains in the class of that second Delta saw you posted. That one is a pretty nice looking specimen, either very well cared for or rarely used and properly stored. An older Ryobi BT3000 or BT3100 in top condition should go for under $200 any time with a few nice attachments thrown in. Worth a consideration if you're committed to your budget. 

Also--Kokomo CL doesn't get a lot of listings but not much activity either so I've been able to pick up a few items from their CL, and not too far of a drive for a deal (plus, midway between Westfield and Kokomo on US 31 you'll find Lisa's Pie Shop. If you get there early in the day before she sells out--you'll be able to pick up one of the finest pies made anywhere. Multi-time state fair champion who also competes nationally--worth the drive!!)

A good table saw is a pleasure to use, and a screwed up table saw will make you wonder why anyone would want one. If you pick up a decent one, you may find yourself doing a few more projects each year. Or...able to quickly and easily put together a lot of little ones. 

Good luck!!


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Does Delta not make any smaller table saws anymore? Whenever I try to search these Craigslist saws, I can't find any info on them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I used my dad's 1977 craftsman for several years after he passed away. I added a Vega fence system to it and it worked great.

However, my projects got bigger and bigger until the saw couldn't handle the 8/4 maple I was ripping. I finally sold it and bought a Grizzly 1023RLW. LUVVV it! More than $200 though...much more.

1) Old Craftsman w/ Vega fence.
2) New Griz w/router table extension wing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a Sears TS just like Mike's. It worked for me for at least 20 years although the fence is not great which is probably why he changed his and definitely why I changed mine. Then a few years ago I bought a much larger saw and kept the Sears for a 2nd saw. Recently I gave it to my in-laws to keep them away from my big one. A buddy was selling his old Rockwell saw for $100 when he upgraded. Very good saw with a decent fence. If you can find one of them go for it. It will do what you need.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

This just came up on the South Bend CL: RIGID 10" PORTABLE TABLE SAW If it's in reasonable shape, that's a very decent saw at $200.

earl


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

All I can tell you is I went cheap on my first table, I was only goin' to use it once in a great while. I use it all the time now. Anyway I found out the brand really don't matter so much it's the set up. Check the mitre gauge slot look for a track with out the tabs or wings. Another thing to look for is how the throat plate goes in. My first table was a craftsman and you couldn't make a 0 clearance plate nor could I find one to purchase. At the time I didn't realize how big of a pain these two things were going to be.


----------



## jruimy (Jan 14, 2012)

I learned to use a table saw by borrowing my neighbor's for a weekend to cut laminate flooring for my home office reno. It was a Skil that still goes for $200 new in Canada. I thought about getting one just like it (price was hard to beat) but I had previously learned that you really do get what you pay for. When I started doing more woodworking (maybe one big project a month) I ponied up for a Ridgid portable with stand ($350 on sale at the Big Organge place). It cut clean and true out of the box, the fence is actually quite good, and the miter gauge just OK. I'm never going to be a great woodworker but that saw has helped me become a good one. Consider adding a few more $$$ and getting something a notch better than the bottom-end stuff. My $0.02


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would pick up a used cast iron Craftsman with a separate motor not a direct drive. Even if you have to go to $250 it would be worth it. The table saw is the heart of any workshop and well wort the investment.


----------



## skyrat (May 26, 2013)

*Forget the tabletop saws*

If your are going to build furniture and such buy a used band saw. It has many more interesting uses when combined with hand tools. Don't take me wrong I love my table saw but if I only could have one it would be a good band saw. You can cut joints, resaw boards, cut curves, rip boards, crosscut, and just about anything else you need to do.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Used is likely your best bet. Take a straight edge with you to check table flatness. Run it and make sure there isn't much runout, an indicator in cheaper saws that the bearings are worn or shaft is bent. The bearings or shaft may not be replaceable in an old saw (check parts availability). If the table is only a bit off it might be acceptable, or just need some machining (or even do it yourself flattening). Rust pitting would make me nervous if it was extensive or deep. Cheap is cheap unless you buy a rarely used machine in an estate sale where no one knows the true value. Bring cash for that kind of deal. Buying used means no return or warranty. I have a Delta TS 350 I'm about to replace that cost more than you said new because it was on clearance. I recently visited an old friend who'd set up a special table for a Bosch portable saw. Very fine tuned saw on which he did remarkable work (building a sailboat). Small top, but with melamine/MDF top surrounding it to support his work. I suspect most of these used will be pretty beat up from construction site work and constant moving. Personally, I like to buy my big power tools new, I'm not skilled or confident enough to repair old gear, particularly when I really don't know for sure what's wrong with it when buying it blind. I'm 70 now and I have more money than time, so I just want to get to it. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin, I think I can understand your problem as I haveknow exactly what you are talking about. I did very little woodworking per year. But at times, I could have really used a table saw. So finally I bit the bullet and went to Home Depot and bought a saw. It was a 10 inch Ryobi. It served me very well and the cost was about 150.00. I used it for about 4 or 5 years to cut anything and everything. Well the problem was, I got hooked on woodworking and I needed a bit more of a saw. I have recently given my old saw away to a family member and bought a Ridgid Saw. Yes it is quite a bit bigger and much heavier. That said, if I had it to do over again, I would have purchased the bigger and better saw to begin with. The Ryobi did not have large miter slot like I had needed and it struggled a bit with larger pieces of wood. My thought after all of that, if you have room, buy a little bit better saw. Right now there are a lot of them on the net for sale at different and various places. 
Good Luck with your future sawing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> Kevin, I think I can understand your problem as I haveknow exactly what you are talking about. I did very little woodworking per year. But at times, I could have really used a table saw. So finally I bit the bullet and went to Home Depot and bought a saw. It was a 10 inch Ryobi. It served me very well and the cost was about 150.00. I used it for about 4 or 5 years to cut anything and everything. Well the problem was, I got hooked on woodworking and I needed a bit more of a saw. I have recently given my old saw away to a family member and bought a Ridgid Saw. Yes it is quite a bit bigger and much heavier. That said, if I had it to do over again, I would have purchased the bigger and better saw to begin with. The Ryobi did not have large miter slot like I had needed and it struggled a bit with larger pieces of wood. My thought after all of that, if you have room, buy a little bit better saw. Right now there are a lot of them on the net for sale at different and various places.
> Good Luck with your future sawing.


A saw with the miter slots that are a standard 3/4" will also allow you to build a cross cut sled. That will be a BIG help in your project building efforts. Search you tube for cross cut sled. Lots of videos and how-to's.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Agreed with DesrtRatTom... For instance, like James said, I (Mike from WA) upgraded to another saw. Nothing wrong with my old saw, except that I outgrew it... so that is why my old personal saw is for sale:
Router Forums - View Single Post - For Sale Rockwell Table Saw

I still have and am keeping my jobsite saw (I do contracting). But "that" saw's job is to be portable, gets thrown in truck to go from place to place, gets put away each night... wears many hats. Very accurate, because it's tuned, but has to be checked because it wasn't designed to keep a tune. That saw used value is probably only worth $50-$75 alone. I have more into the saw's kickstand (which is worth $150-$200 used) and my modular jobsite tablesaw table... both worth more than the saw itself...

But one of my hobbies is building and rebuilding tools... Even if a rare purchase is buy an older tool just to rebuild it for the purpose of reselling it. Then I had the pleasure and adventure of rebuilding it.

So saw values... yes, some in good shape, some in rough shape, depending on who the owner was, what type saw, what it's job was... First I think you should decide which "type" of saw you want to get... Then a price range in that type. If you are handy and look at it as you are going to rebuild it, sometimes using that rough shape, as long as it has a good foundation, as a bargaining tool to get a better deal.

As a contractor, tools I used in the order of how much I use them- Miter saw, Table saw, Router... As stuff at home or in the shop... Table Saw, Miter Saw, Router...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Art, an old cast iron top Craftsman or Grizzly hybrid saw can be made to serve you quite well. I have put some money in my 25+ year old Grizzly hybrid this year, and it will serve my son as well as it has served me. I still have all of the old tube type fence if anyone needs parts, the whole fence is still serviceable.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys have really opened up my eyes. Thanks for all the comments. I feel like I need a pros approval though haha. How do these look?
Craftsman 10" Tablesaw
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/3909124017.html


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

kawisser said:


> You guys have really opened up my eyes. Thanks for all the comments. I feel like I need a pros approval though haha. How do these look?
> Craftsman 10" Tablesaw
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/3909124017.html


Of those two, interesting choices.

First choice has a nice full fence, DC add and is 1-1/2hp.

Second choice has half fence that looks like it wouldn't be effective or accurate. It does have a 3HP and a mobile stand. Some people don't like the cheese grate contractor extension wings.

I think my choice would be for the frist one. At $100 more. (Just with the fence that is on it. You could always easily add a more powerful motor to it if needed.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The second one has been unlisted already. The Sears has a decent fence and as Mike pointed out, built in dust control if you want it and need it. 1 1/2 hp will do just about everything you would need a TS for but make sure the blade and fence are parallel. It will cut much easier if they are. The only thing that concerns me about that saw is the tilt mechanism. It appears that the arbor may have gotten stuck and the operator kept turning the hand wheel and caved in the side of the case. If you are interested in that saw ask what happened and make sure that the tilt works okay.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

...That the blade is parallel to the left miter slot. (altrhough that can be adjusted) That is a harder adjustment than the fence to the same left miter slot. That is where I make my adjustments to.

Good catch Charles (The dented case)... I didn't notice that.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on CL listings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, I would jump on the first listing if it is still available.


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy Kevin, $200.00 is a tight budget and if you buy something used you are unsure of what you get, I work around 20 crews but I have found the Skill table saw pretty reliable (I own around 25 of them, their only setback is the capacity of the width you can set the fence and they have reasonable power and are light. if you are looking for something better a used tool is your only bet.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike said:


> Kevin, I would jump on the first listing if it is still available.


I went ahead and got the Craftsman. He gave it to me for $180. I don't know a whole lot about table saws yet, but the guy was nice and gave me a little tutorial/demo and it seemed like a good working saw. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats. I think you will enjoy it.
Be careful and keep your hands (fingers) away from the blade. Use a push stick if at all possible. There are many to choose from commercially or you can make your own.

I use these two most of the time.
Kreg push stick for ripping narrow boards.
Bench Dog push block for gripping plywood.

Good luck
Mike


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations Kevin, I think you got a great saw and I'm sure you will love it. I have a 315.228310 and is a terrific piece of equipment. I've built 3 jigs for it and my craft level went up greatly. I built a crosscut sled, a raised panel jig, and a corner spline jig. The nice miter slots in the Sear's tables made it a snap. Go make some dust! But be careful.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats! I have a saw tuning thread in this section...
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-w...-table-saw-tuning.html?highlight=table+tuning


----------

